# Thinking of Dish Network with 922



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

We just bought a new house and I'm thinking of trying Dish Network at the new residence.

I've been following some of the 922 information online and I really like the user interface of it, plus the expanded DVR capacity and Sling features (I have an iPhone4, and 2 laptops that could utilize it).

I've always used Cable because I used to rent and had no access to a clear unobstructed view of the sky to get a dish signal. The problem with Cable is that the HD channels are all over the place on weird numbers. It's tough to get the wife or out of area guests to always comply and put on the proper channel number. It's a Comcast system with HD channels in the 200's, 700's, 800's and one in the 900's, plus the premiums in the 300's. What a mess! Their guide is also pretty archaic.

Where I'm moving, Comcast doesn't serve, but it's a smaller cable operator. Now they use the same software as Comcast, just a revision behind (no multi-room or Web based DVR programming). They do offer a decent amount of HD channels - at least anything I would want to watch (70-80ish HD networks). However again, you simply cannot put the channel on 3 for example and get it in HD. You have to type 503. That's easier then Comcast because all of the HD is just 500 plus the original channel number, however people still have tendency to bring up the guide and type channel 2, and start scrolling up from there.

It's my understanding that both DirecTV and Dish Network map the HD channel to the same exact number, therefore if you type 3, it's automatically going to display the HD feed, unless you tell it otherwise.

Now I know with DirecTV you can hide the SD duplicates from the guide. Can you do the same with Dish Network 922 DVR? It looks messy with SD channels next to the HD ones, and it's quite a waste of space seeing double information in the program guide. When I bring up the guide I want to make the most out of the available screen real estate and see as much information as possible - not a doubled up grid, hence my interest in the 922 and it's real HD UI, as opposed to the stretched garbage on Cable or DirecTV.

If this is done with a "favorites channel list" is it intuitive to use? Can you default to your favorites list so that when you press guide, this is what you initially see? I don't mind if I have to create a favorites list, because I can weed out channels that I don't plan on subscribing to. I just want to make it as clean and easy as possible. The problem with Favorites on Cable was you could not default that list in the guide. You would have to go into the guide and see everything, then push the favorites button to cycle through different lists. When you exit and go back in, it always defaulted to the full unfiltered guide. I'm hoping that there is a service out there that remedies this problem. Hopefully the Dish Network 922 can do this simple task, and if it can, Dish deserves my money more so than those other providers who can't seem to get this simple feature right.

I am fishing all new Commscope RG-6 Quad Shield cable in the house, so wiring wise we should be good to go. I'll let the installers put the correct compression fittings on the cables.

Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dish receivers keep last fav list


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

On the 922 the SD versions of HD channels are hidden by default.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

" Can you default to your favorites list so that when you press guide, this is what you initially see? I don't mind if I have to create a favorites list, because I can weed out channels that I don't plan on subscribing to. I just want to make it as clean and easy as possible."

Yes, dishTV gives you the option to develop your own fav. list. The last guide list used is the list the menu defaults to. 
What's weird is the menu has no dedicated HD guide, the vip622 did as does the vip722k. Lamely I assumed this issue would be developed in a later software update, to date it's not been added.....but it's easy enough to develop ones own fav. lists, which I did.
Best of luck


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, thats good to know. Too bad there's no default (only HD) guide, but as long as I can create a favorites list with what I need and just use that, I'll be in business.

One last question...
From the dish, is only one cable required, or two? I'm putting 2 coax in each room just for good measure, but I'm curious as for coming off the dish itself.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

For DPP switch/LNBF up there you'll need one coax cable and one DPP splitter for each dual input box.


----------

